# Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB



## kreids (14. Februar 2011)

hey ich möchte mir diese ssd kaufen
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB

ich nutze win 7 64 bit und 6gb ram und mein board ist ein p55-ud4,
muss ich was besonderes beachten mit dieser ssd,ich werde win 7 neu installieren wenn ich die platte dann hätte.
oder doch lieber eine andere?

mfg


----------



## AeroX (14. Februar 2011)

Mit der SSD machst du nix falsch!  was du beachten musst: lies dir den SSD Einsteiger Guide durch, da steht alles wichtige drinne! 

MfG

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## kreids (14. Februar 2011)

jo hab schon angefangen,blicke nur noch nicht so durch.

hat diese ssd auch diese trim funktion?
wenn sie diese hat brauch ich dann n icht mehr die 20% frei lassen oder?

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (14. Februar 2011)

trim und 20% freilassen hat absolut nix miteinander zu tun.
aber ja, sie hat trim und nein, du musst keine 20% frei lassen.


----------



## thom_cat (14. Februar 2011)

bin mir nicht sicher ob das board schon sata3 kann, aber du solltest sie bei dem chipsatz lieber auf sata2 laufen lassen.


----------



## kreids (14. Februar 2011)

board hat noch kein sata3 dachte sie sind abwärts kompatible,in einem jahr ungefähr habe ich dann auch sata3.

kann ich die kaufen ist die gut für mein system?

wie ist diese 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ARE&l1=Solid+State+Drives&l2=SATA&l3=2,5+Zoll


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

nicht so gut.
hat ocz verbaut atm mistige chips auf 25nm basis.
lieber die crucial.


----------



## McZonk (15. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> hat ocz verbaut atm mistige chips auf 25nm basis.


Hast du dazu irgendwelche Links oder sind das Behauptungen, welche du hier auf Grund von deinem subjektiven Eindruck (aus Foren?) aufstellst?

Ich nutze selbst zwei OCZ Vertex 2 und habe just eine weitere in einem PC eines Kumpels verbaut - Betrieb absolut problemlos bei guten Leistungsdaten. Eine C300 ohne SATA6G zu betreiben, ist meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei. Dann lieber eine SSD mit SF1200, wie etwa die Vertex 2 von OCZ.

Mal als Vergleich aus den Datenblättern: 
MTBF OCZ Vertex 2: 1,5 Millionen Stunden
MTBF Crucial C300: 1,2 Millionen Stunden


----------



## Lorin (15. Februar 2011)

Ist doch nichts schlechtes daran eine C300 auf Sata2 zu betreiben. Immerhin kann man sie ja später immernoch an einem SATA3 betreiben und hat dann das gute Gefühl immernoch up to date zu sein.

Jetzt eine Vertex zu kaufen und sich dann in nem Jahr zu ärgern weil mann dann nen SATA3-Anschluss hat ist doch auch nicht dolle.

Interessant könnte ggf noch eine Intel X25-M sein. Die Leistungswerte sind da auch okay (lt PCGH) und ich habe bisher wenig von Fehlern gehört.

Ich selbst schwanke gerade zwischen Intel X25-M und Crucial C300.... Das Geld liegt bereit und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Ganz zu schweigen von der Hemmschwelle nen ganzen Tag lang das System neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## McZonk (15. Februar 2011)

Mit einer SSD setzt du definitiv nicht mehr den ganzen Tag lang ein BS auf 

Du hast definitiv Recht, mit der C300 kann man durch ein neues Board auf dem Papier später ein weiteres "Upgrade" vornehmen. Dennoch bin _ich_ kein Freund von Investitionen in (noch) ungenutzte Kapazitäten (Sata2<>3). Aber das soll jedem selbst überlassen sein.

Im Grunde kann man derzeit bei den verbreiteten SSDs alles kaufen und macht keine Fehler. Subjektiv beschleunigen alle das Arbeitstempo extrem.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

1. das thema 25er nm chips wird gerade in roheed thread besprochen. das ist keine behauptung sondern eher nen "zitat" 

2. die c300 nutzt komischerweise auf meinem x58 board den sata 3gb/s port besser aus als den 6gb/s port. liegt am schlechten marvell treiber, der blöder weise auch nichtmal trim unterstützt. bei neuen P67er boards is das problem nciht mehr, da 6gb/s nativ von intel unterstützt wird.


----------



## Lorin (15. Februar 2011)

Das kommt stark auf die anzahl der vorhandenen Programme an 
Aber da ich das meiste nicht von CD installieren muss wirds wohl schnell gehen.

Jetzt bin ich aber auf ein kleines Dilemma gestoßen:
OZC bietet sowohl die Vertex als auch die Agility auch als 3,5'' Platte an. Spricht da irgendwas dagegen?

Bei der Recherche fiel mir noch auf das OCZ die MTBF mit 2Mio Stunden angibt was ja deutlich mehr als die 1,2-1,3 Mio STunden bei Intel/Crucial sind.
Ist ja schlimmer als die entscheidung für eine Graka.... -.-


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Februar 2011)

nimm keine ocz es sei den du must auf den letzten cent achten, dann würds aber auch ne normale hdd tun


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (15. Februar 2011)

kreids schrieb:


> hey ich möchte mir diese ssd kaufen
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5" SSD 128 GB
> 
> ich nutze win 7 64 bit und 6gb ram und mein board ist ein p55-ud4,
> ...


 
Hi kreids,

also ich kann dir die C300 nur empfehlen. 
Ich hatte das Vergnügen sie gesten auf der Arbeit zu testen, jedoch nur die 64GB Variante (355MB/75MG [read/write]). 
Die Platte die du holen willst hat 140MB read. 
Alter Schwede geht die Platte ab. Windows 7 startet so schnell unglaublich. Sobald du den Desktop siehst kannst du direkt auf alle Programme zugreifen, der Start von Word dauert vielleicht 1sec. 

Windows 7 Installation dauert grob geschätzt vielleicht 15min. 
Mein Tipp : Kaufen !!!


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir die Crucial jetzt auch mal bestellt. Habe ja auch nur SataII an meinem Crosshair II Formula. Da ich aber auf Sandy oder den Bulldozer umsteigen werde, habe ich jetzt erstmal einen Schrittweisen Umstieg eingeleitet, bzw. erstmal das Geld in Dinge investiert, die mir jetzt schon spürbar mehr Leistung bringen (GTX 480, SSD).

Daher nochmal die Diskussion wegen dem Asus U3S6 ZUsatzcontroller. 

@Vaykir: Du beteuerst hier, dass die Crucial mit Sata2 besser läuft, als mit einem Marvell Sata3-Controller. Der Test hier von Hardwareluxx sagt aber durchaus etwas anderes... 

Nun frage ich mich, ob ich mir nicht doch die Asus-Karte dazuholen soll, weil ich dann immerhin neben Sata3 auch noch USB3.0 zu meinem jetzigen Rechner hinzufügen kann... Zumal ich die Umrüstung natürlich auch davon abhängig mache, inwiefern mir mein Phenom II zu langsam wird. Hier im Forum hacken ja besonders die Intel User immer gerne auf den Phenom ein - nur ist er aktuell für alles schnell genug - ohne OC wohlgemerkt...

Was soll ich tun? Controller kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## sfc (15. Februar 2011)

Ich würde die nicht mit Sata2 betreiben. Damit verschenkst du ihren enormen Vorteil in der Leserate von 350 MB/s, die dich die mittelmäßige Schreibrate von 150 MB/s gar nicht spüren lässt. Wenn du noch länger bei SATA2 bleiben willst, kauf dir besser eine SATA2 SSD mit besserer Schreibrate. Etwa die sehr beliebte Vortex 2. Da hast du an dem Anschluss mehr von. Wobei ich gehört habe, dass die seit der Umstellungen auf kleinere Chips hohe Ausfallraten haben soll. Aber gibt ja noch genug anderes am Markt. 

Beachten solltest du, vor der Installation AHCI im Bios zu aktivieren. Sonst läuft die Platte mit verminderter Geschwindigkeit. Nachträglich aktiviert, fährt Windows nicht mehr hoch - oder du musst im Regeditor was ändern.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. Februar 2011)

hmmm bei tests hatte die realssd c300 nen unterschied bei den 4k blöcken von immerhin ganze 1,xmb/s mehr bei sata3, von den 29,x mb/s auf 30.x mb/s auch die anderen übertragungswerte waren je nach controler der genutzt wurde nur minimal besser (am gesamtergebnis gesehen)
is auch für sata 2 so ziemlich das beste was geht, ausserdem wird atm bei sata3 durch shice treiber bei den meisten controlern der vorteil zunichte gemacht, sata2 is da teilweise performanter je nach hersteller halt (marvel z.b. soll shice treiber haben)


----------



## sepei (15. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Hast du dazu irgendwelche Links oder sind das Behauptungen, welche du hier auf Grund von deinem subjektiven Eindruck (aus Foren?) aufstellst?
> 
> Ich nutze selbst zwei OCZ Vertex 2 und habe just eine weitere in einem PC eines Kumpels verbaut - Betrieb absolut problemlos bei guten Leistungsdaten. Eine C300 ohne SATA6G zu betreiben, ist meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei. Dann lieber eine SSD mit SF1200, wie etwa die Vertex 2 von OCZ.
> 
> ...


Ja er hat recht ich hatte auch schon 25nm Fertigung. Der Unterschied leigt daran das bei der 25nm nur 115 000 000 000 Bytes zur Verfügung stehen. Die Vertex war gegenüber meine alte rund 25% langsamer. (Laut AS SDD[Bekamm mit der neuen nur rund 330 Punkte. Auch mit Intel Treiber getestet]). Zurzeit besitze ich eine C300 und betreibe sie auf einen Sata 2 Port


----------



## McZonk (15. Februar 2011)

Gut, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. Meine hat definitiv noch die 34nm drauf.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Gut, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. Meine hat definitiv noch die 34nm drauf.


 
bei denen besteht das problem auch nicht 





> @Vaykir: Du beteuerst hier, dass die Crucial mit Sata2 besser läuft, als mit einem Marvell Sata3-Controller. Der Test hier von Hardwareluxx sagt aber durchaus etwas anderes...


 
interessanter und vorallem stein alter test. mittlerweile gibts FW 0006 für die ssd und neure treiber. außerdem werden die tests (marvell treiber) durch die asus karte "simuliert". auf meinem r3e ist der controller auf dem board drauf. vergleiche ich meine ergebnisse mit denen aus dem test, stimmen die werte aus dem letzten bild ziemlich überein.
seq lesen is klar höher, logisch. die restlichen werte sind bei mir aber am 6gb/s controller mit marvell treiber alle langsamer als am 3gb/s controller von intel (mit intel treiber). dies wiederrum trifft nicht auf aktuelle p67 systeme zu, weil intel dort nativ 6gb/s unterstützt und somit auch genutzt werden sollte. 

bei "älteren" (pre p67) rate ich allerdings davon ab. aus verschiedenen gründen:

1. die marvell treiber unterstützen immernoch kein trim
2. im bios post muss der 6gb/s controller erst initialisiert werden, was bestimmt 5sec startup time verlängert.
3. die seq leserate bringt nur beim kopieren von großen dateien etwas und ist deshalb fast bedeutungslos.



> Damit verschenkst du ihren enormen Vorteil in der Leserate von 350 MB/s, die dich die mittelmäßige Schreibrate von 150 MB/s gar nicht spüren lässt


 
genau so wenig merkst du den vorteil von 350mb/s gegenüber den 280mb/s... ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. erklärung, siehe oben.

PS: bei mir erhalte ich folgende werte mit as ssd bench: 3gb/s port intel treiber: 654 punkte; 6gb/s port mit marvell treiber: 648 punkte.
der MS treiber is in beiden fällen langsamer.


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. Februar 2011)

Danke, dann bin ich ja wieder schlauer! Da lohnt der Kauf nicht für! Also bleibt es bei der SSD und die wird erstmal schön an den Sata2 geklemmt!


----------



## kreids (15. Februar 2011)

wie ist diese hier?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - ADATA S599 2,5" SSD 128 GB


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

adata hatte hier noch keiner.
kauf mal und teste.


----------



## kreids (15. Februar 2011)

jo is bestellt.

jo werde dann mal testen und die ergebnisse posten.

mfg


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. Februar 2011)

Da ja heute meine Crucial ankommt, wollte ich mal kurz fragen, wie das mit Partitionen aussieht:

Normalerweise habe ich immer eine 64 GB Partition für Windoof, eine Partition für Programme und eine für Games. Bei der Crucial würde ich mir gerne ebenfalls eine Partition für Windoof und Programme anlegen.

Geht das klar, oder ist es besser die volle Kapazität als eine Partition zu nutzen und die Programme mit auf die Windows-Partition zu klatschen?

Games bleiben sowieso auf meiner 1TB-Samsung HDD...

Ansonsten werde ich mir gleich mal hier die How-To's und die PCGH-Anleitungen durchlesen, damit auch alles fluppt!


----------



## Vaykir (17. Februar 2011)

Scheiss egal, kannste eigl machen.
Allerdings muss mal 90% der Programme eh nach nem format wieder neu installieren und wenn nen format auf ner SSD gemacht wird, sollte man sie auch komplett plätten.
aber theoretisch kannste die natürlich genau so partitionieren wie ne hdd.


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. Februar 2011)

Okay! Danke! 

Da ich leichte "Komplikationen" beim Umbau meiner GTX 480 hatte (eine Schraube "dull" gedreht), hat sich alles etwas verzögert --> Nachtschicht!

SSD, ich komme!


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. Februar 2011)

So, Graka ist umgebaut, SSD ist eingebaut und Windows sowie sämtliche benötigte Software installiert! Hier mein Benchmarkergebnis mit der Crucial Real SSD C300 128 GB am SataII-Port des Asus Crosshair II Formula (NForce 780a SLI):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme mal an, damit bewege ich mich im grünen Bereich - auch wenn die SSD mit SataIII natürlich besser abgehen würde! Windows läuft gefühlt auf jeden Fall wesentlich flotter, vor allem ist es viel schneller Betriebsbereit! Von dem her hat sich der Umstieg definitiv gelohnt! ​


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

Du hast kein Trim an.
Zum mindest steht oben "SCSI" drinne und den treiber von nvidia hast auch drauf.
nimm mal den von MS. dein ergebnis müsste gute 100p höher sein.


----------



## sepei (18. Februar 2011)

Sind das nicht etwas schlechte werte für eine C300 auf Sata 2? Meine bekommt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7769898-und-schon-wieder-ssd-probleme-ssd.png hin?!


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. Februar 2011)

Wie kann ich den Treiber von MS nutzen? Über das Windows-Update? Trim ist laut Kommandozeilenbefehl aktiviert...


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

den amd treiber einfach deinstallieren und neustarten. danach is automatisch der MSAHCI drauf.
steht dann auch im as ssd tool.


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

sepei schrieb:


> Sind das nicht etwas schlechte werte für eine C300 auf Sata 2? Meine bekommt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7769898-und-schon-wieder-ssd-probleme-ssd.png hin?!



ja da hast du recht.
deswegen habe ich auch vermtuet, dass entweder ahci nicht aktiv ist (sollte er mal ins bios schauen) oder es am smd treiber liegt.
die SB7xx chipsätze sind was SSDs an geht, eher bescheiden.


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. Februar 2011)

Hm. AHCI ist definitiv aktiviert. Trim laut Windows auch. Aber in der PCGH steht, dass die Nvidia-Chipsätze kein Trim unterstützen?! D.h. also, Windows hat Trim zwar aktiviert, aber es wird nicht genutzt?

Kann das sein? Mit dem Treiber muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## Vaykir (18. Februar 2011)

ja das kann sein, deshalt sollst auch den amd treiber runter machen und win7 den MS treiber drauf haun lassen.
die treiber für die SB7xx chippys unterstützen nämlich so weit ich weis kein trim und bieten zu dem noch ne relativ schlehcte performance.


----------



## boschwanza (19. Februar 2011)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Hm. AHCI ist definitiv aktiviert. Trim laut Windows auch. Aber in der PCGH steht, dass die Nvidia-Chipsätze kein Trim unterstützen?! D.h. also, Windows hat Trim zwar aktiviert, aber es wird nicht genutzt?
> 
> Kann das sein? Mit dem Treiber muss ich mal schauen...




Hab das gleiche Board wie du. Hau den Nvidia AHCI Treiber runter und nimm den von Microsoft. Keine Ahnung warum hier einige sagen du müsstest den AMD Treiber bei einem Nvidia Chipsatz deinstallieren. Trim wird meiner Meinung nach genutzt. 

Score sollte in etwa so aussehen:

http://www.abload.de/img/as-ssd-benchc300-ctfdd6tuc.png


----------



## drpower (21. Februar 2011)

nabend zusammen...

hab mal folgende Frage zu o.g. SSD. 
Ich würde die mir morgen gerne kaufen und endlich mal Win7 benutzen.
Nun frage ich mich ob ausser die Firmeware aktualisieren noch weitere Sachen notwendig sind. 
Ich fahre bisher WinXP und will halt umsteigen. 


Mein System falls etwaige Fragen entstehen sollten : 

AMD PhenomII X4 945
Ati Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 pcs+
Asus M2N-E (mit update für den Phenom II X4)
Chipsatz    nVIDIA nForce 570 SLI
DIMM1: extreMEmory 1GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM
DIMM2: extreMEmory 1GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM
DIMM3: G Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBNT 2GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM
Monitor    LG W2453(Digital)
Soundkarte    Creative Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350) Sound Card
Festplatte    WDC WD15EARS-00Z5B1  (1397 GB, IDE) <-- hrhrh kA warum da IDE steht in Everest ???
Festplatte    SAMSUNG HD400LJ  (400 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)


Denke doch dass ich die ohne Probs betreiben kann oder ???

mfg drpower


----------



## Vaykir (21. Februar 2011)

also eigl ist die neue FW da schon drauf, wenn du die jetzt kaufst.
Probleme solltest du keine bekommen, aber deine rambestückung is kacke.
hau die beiden 1gb module raus und noch ein baugleiches G Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBNT 2GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM rein. dein system dürfte nämlich atm nur im single channel laufen.
kannste mit cpuz im reiter memory überprüfen.


----------



## Ulami (21. Februar 2011)

Hab nun auch meine erste SSD installiert und wollt mal fragen, obs alles so passt:

Crucial c300 128GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drpower (21. Februar 2011)

Hay... danke für die schnelle Antwort
Dass die Rambelegung nicht das wahre ist weiss ich o), hatte aber die beiden 1giga als erstes drinne und hab mir nur mal so den 2gig noch dazu gekauft. Denke mal sooooviel wird das nicht ausmachen ob nun dual oder singlemode, dafür hab ich 1,4 gigs mehr ram, das wird den verlust schon aufheben. Aber das Geld war knapp und musste halt so reichen. 

Werd dann gleich mal losdüsen und einkaufen. Benchmarks folgen.

@ulami... meiner Ansicht nach sieht dat sehr ordentlich aus ^^


mdf DRP


----------



## drpower (21. Februar 2011)

Tach nochmal ...

also den Tag über die SSD eingebaut und musste leider feststellen dass mein MoBo ASUS M2N-e kein AHCI unterstützt.hmmm also hab ich alles normal gelassen wie es vorher auch war. Mit in meinen Augen vorerst ernüchternden Eindruck. Aber sobald nächstes Jahr oder so ein neues MoBo kommt rückt ja wieder alles in die richtige Richtung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht so lala aus in Gegensatz zu manch anderen Bench. Aber gefühlt ist mein neues Win7 echt der Renner im gegensatz zu vorher. Auch Programmstarts und Kopieraktionen gehn wesentlich flotter über die Bühne. 


Meine große Frage wäre nun obs Sinn macht Sachen wie MS Treiber,Trim,Prefeetch usw einzubinden bzw ob dass überhaupt geht???

mfg drpower


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

Ulami schrieb:


> Hab nun auch meine erste SSD installiert und wollt mal fragen, obs alles so passt:
> 
> Crucial c300 128GB
> 
> ...


 


super score für ne 128er!
wenn nicht die beste die ich bisher gesehen habe.
und mal wieder p67 > all!


----------



## DiabloJulian (22. Februar 2011)

So jetzt melde ich mich hier mal zu Wort. Und zwar bin ich im Begriff diese SSD kaufen zu wollen.
Im Lieferumfang liegt aber leider kein Einbaurahmen von 3,5" auf 2,5" bei. Mein Gehäuse hat auch keine 2,5" Schächte (Xigmatek Asgrad). Ich möchte nun fragen, welchen Einbaurahmen ich mir noch hinzubestellen sollte (max. Preis 10€ aber wegen 12 mach ich auch nicht rum  ).
Restsystem falls es jmd interessiert: 
Phenom II x4 945
HIS 4870
2x2GB DDR3 Elixir
Gigabyte GA-870-UD3
Softwaremäßig muss ich ja nichts mehr beachten, installiere Win 7 neu und meine alte Platte kommt komplett weg.(?)


----------



## Ulami (22. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Bewertung! War mir unsicher wegen Trim, scheint aber zu klappen.

@DiabloJulian
Bei mir hängt sie nur an den Strom- und Satakabeln frei schwebend. Hatte sie anfangs angeschraubt, aber nach einigen Umbauten (wegen Controllerproblemen) wars mir dann zu blöd. Hab sie provisorisch hängen lassen und das is nun vorerst zum Dauerzustand geworden.
Sie ist auch echt ein Leichtgewicht und nicht wirklich groß. Wenn du den Rechner unbedingt transportieren willst, kannst du sie zur Not mit etwas Tape befestigen. Hitze ist kein Problem, da sie nur handwarm wird.

Win7 Installation geht ohne weitere Einstellungen fix von der Hand!


----------



## Vaykir (23. Februar 2011)

Meine baumelt nach rechts ausm Gehäuse => Bild: bild0006bxvm.jpg - abload.de
die andere seite sieht auch net viel besser aus. => Bild: bild0004kxeu.jpg - abload.de

wer jeden tag seine grakas 5mal rein und wieder rausbaut, hat irgendwann die schnautze voll von seitenteilen


----------



## 187jackie (23. Februar 2011)

und warum baut man seine grakas 5x am Tag ein und aus? Reicht das nicht wenn man die 1x einbaut?

Hast du den Rechner gerade neu oder warum stehen da noch 10 Kartons im Bild 1.

Ansonsten geiles System!

Ist denn schon Näheres zur c400 bekannt das sich das warten lohnt oder kann man sich beruhigt noch die c300 holen?


----------



## Vaykir (23. Februar 2011)

das war nur nen drittel der kartons, die da jetzt stehen.
mein mainsystem nutze ich zur zeit auch als aktuelles benchsystem für grafikkarten.
deswegen wandern da jeden tag paar mal die 8600gts/8800gt/8800gtx rein und wieder raus.
gucken ob der voltmod ok ist, anderen bench testen, stabilität prüfen etc.
ich arbeite einfach viel zu oft daran, um das ding auf dauer verschließen zu können.
außerdem hab ich die kabel vom NT hinterm mainboardschlitten. die seite würde also eh nicht zu gehen.
da kannste btw nochmal die innereien sehen, wenn du magst. etwas runter scrollen:
http://www.hwbot.org/community/subm...c_preset_dx9_radeon_hd_5870_1111.11_dx9_marks

warte auf die c400. kommt mitte märz.


----------



## DiabloJulian (23. Februar 2011)

Hm wegen der c400. Durch die 25nm Version soll sie im Endeffekt ja billiger werden, aber zu Beginn wird sie sicherlich teurer als die c300 sein, oder? Weil mir schmerzts schon bei der c300 ziemlich im geldbeutel


----------



## 187jackie (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn die c400 mit 25nm Chips kommt, wird es da dann nicht die selben "Nachteile" wie bei der vertex 2 geben. 

Das einzig gute, der Preis der c300 könnte fallen. 
Ich kann mich nur noch nicht mit 128gb anfreunden. Hab irgendwie den Eindruck das sie zu klein ist.
Hab momentan 2x die 300gb Velociraptor drin und 2tb als Datengrab und nen x510 Server mit 5tb. Also die Daten würd ich unterkriegen, aber Windows + Office + Creative Suite + andere Standardprogramme ich glaub da reichen keine 128gb.
Hab win7 vor 3 Wochen neuinstalliert und noch nicht alle Programme nachinstalliert und hab jetzt schon 60gb voll.

@ vaykir

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum man ständig daran basteln muss 
Macht da nicht ein offenes Gehäuse Sinn?
Dann hat man die Sachen auch besser im Blick.


----------



## Vaykir (24. Februar 2011)

> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum man ständig daran basteln muss
> Macht da nicht ein offenes Gehäuse Sinn?
> Dann hat man die Sachen auch besser im Blick.



das offene "gehäuse" steht rechts neben mir.
da sitzen allerdings nen rampage extreme, q6600 mit mugen 2, ne 8800 gt und ne 8600 gts drauf (is meine grafikkarten sammelecke^^).
außerdem ist der "dicke" ja mein mainrechner, deswegen auch semi-geschlossenes gehäuse.


----------



## Bu11et (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Leuts, 

hab mich grad durch den Thread gelessen und muss doch einige geteilte Meinungen feststellen . Ich wollte mir nämlich demnächst auch die C300 zulegen. Habe aber dann von der 25Nm-Technologie gehört. Lohnt sich da zu warten, bis diese "ausgereift/vorhanden" ist oder kann ich bedenkenlos zu der Crucial greifen? Habe das EVGA X58 SLI und wollte wissen, ob man da irgendwas noch beachten muss(BIOS-Update etc.)?


----------



## Vaykir (1. März 2011)

die crucial verwenden (noch) kein 25nm herstellungsverfahren.

bedenken musst du nur die sachen, die roheed in seinem 1&1 verfasst hat.
also AHCI net vergessen z.b.


----------



## drpower (1. März 2011)

Hallo...

ich darf hier mal evtl. auf meine bisherigen diskrepanzen mit meinen System SSD ohne AHCI verweisen...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/142193-ssd-ohne-ahci-help-wanted.html

evtl. hat der ein oder andere es ja nicht gesehn...
würde mich über anregungen und statements freuen 

mfgDRP


----------



## drpower (13. März 2011)

hello again...
mal den thread hochholen und meinen neuen bench posten....
hab mal nen vergleichbild gepostet vor und nach optimierung

SSDbench C300-CTF : Screenshot Comparison




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für ohne AHCI und ohne sata3.0 bin ich echt zufrieden 


mfgDRP


----------



## eklundh (15. März 2011)

mahlzeit 
habe seit Samstag die Crucial mit einer ASUS U3S6 als OS-Platte am laufen und wollte mal fragen, welchen der Treiber ihr mir empfehlen würdet:

- unter msahci an SATA3 werden die Herstellerangaben (fast) erreicht... allerdings leiden die 4k-Werte im Vergleich zu den anderen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- beim iastor an SATA2 hinkt logischerweise die write-performance aber alle anderen Werte sind klasse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- der Marvell-Treiber ist irgendwie durchwachsen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... würde ja instinktiv zum Intel RST (iastor) tendieren allerdings würde mit da der SATA3 Vorteile (350mb read) flöten gehen. oder ist das für eine OS-Platte gar nicht relevant und die 4k-Werte sind wichtiger?


----------



## Vaykir (16. März 2011)

> ...oder ist das für eine OS-Platte gar nicht relevant und die 4k-Werte sind wichtiger?



exaktomate!
und beim marvel test haste beschissen, da is auf der ssd FW 0002 drauf, die ersten beiden sind 0006.
ahci treiber von MS sind net so gut aufm sata 6gb/s, aber deine aussage 



> beim iastor an SATA2 hinkt logischerweise die write-performance aber alle anderen Werte sind klasse



ist absolut falsch. denn da hinkt gar nix irgendwo hinterher. die write werte sind alle besser, nur der seq lesewert. is klar, weil an sata 3gb/s hängt.
neusten intel treiber und gut is.


----------



## eklundh (16. März 2011)

hey danke für die prompte Antwort - werde deinen Rat befolgen 


> beim iastor an SATA2 hinkt logischerweise die write-performance aber alle anderen Werte sind klasse


 - da hab ich natürlich Quatsch mit Soße geschrieben... meinte read-performance^^


----------



## JoKa29 (17. März 2011)

So, ich habe heute meine neue C300 128MB installiert. Mit allen relevanten Installationsvorgaben, die im SSD 1x1 so angeraten wurden. Hat soweit auch alles funktioniert, jedoch bei den Treiberinstallationen fing der Trouble an: das System friert ein und nichts geht mehr. Dann hilft nur noch der brutale Druck aufs Knöpfchen, danach meldet sich Windows 7 und fragt - ob es normal starten soll etc.. Funktioniert dann auch wieder.
Unabhängig von den Treibern freezt es z.B. bei den Gigabyte Treibern, bei den NVidia Grafikkartentreibern - jetzt sogar bei der MS Office Installation ... hab das System jetzt zum 2ten Mal aufgesetzt und habe den gleichen "Mist" schon wieder ...
Mhh, weiß jemand Rat?

Mein System:  AMD Phenom 1090T, Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, 8GB Corsair XMS3 1333, Crucial C300 128MB als Systemplatte, NT: Corsair GS800, HDD: 3x 1TB (2x Samsung, 1x Seagate Barracuda), Geh.: Raven2, OS: Windows7-64Bit Pro - im Bios alles auf AHCI, keine Übertaktung - alle Kühlsysteme (Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler) ok.


----------

